# [Regular Season Game 58] Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(36-21)/(44-11)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, February 26, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / West / James / Wallace / Ilgauskas*


_*Preview*_


> As satisfying as the Houston Rockets' latest victory might have been, they'd surely consider one Thursday night to be a lot more meaningful.
> 
> It would be pretty big for the Cleveland Cavaliers, too.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This will be a tough game especially since we'll be in Cleveland. Won't be too heartbroken if we drop this as long as we keep the game close.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> This will be a tough game especially since we'll be in Cleveland. Won't be too heartbroken if we drop this as long as we keep the game close.


The game is in Houston...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Revenge game IMO. Last time the refs completely took over and made sure Yao would be a non-factor.

Then again, they try that every game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't think we can stop Lebron and refs., but we must try to shut down everybody else.:biggrin:
This game is gonna prove how good we are against atitle contending team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Last time the refs completely took over and made sure Yao would be a non-factor.


I wish the ref from the Portland game that finally called a block on Pryzbilla was officiating this game that way Z won't be able to get away with his flopping.

If Houston can make Lebron REALLY work for his 30 and our PG's can match or out play Mo Williams Houston will win this game by at least 8 to 10 points.

Side note: What has happened to Ben Wallace? I know he has been in the league over 10 years now but, he is one of those guys who has always kept in shape. His production since leaving Detroit has drastically gone down. He's not that energy guy anymore. Just an observation.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Side note: What has happened to Ben Wallace? I know he has been in the league over 10 years now but, he is one of those guys who has always kept in shape. His production since leaving Detroit has drastically gone down. He's not that energy guy anymore. Just an observation.


He got old. I think this has been his best year since leaving Detroit, though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *As Cleveland’s James Gang hits town, an Artest/Battier posse is preparing to get after the leader*
> 
> They are the city kid fiercely proud of his roots in the projects and a child of the suburbs who mines his private-school, front-yard youth for humor.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6281595.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how Artest and Battier would guard James. Yao and Big Z is going to be fun to watch since they are both huge and slow. Also, AB should have no problem running in this game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ron Artest got In Lebron's *** last time. This is a statement game to see if we can compete with the best.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We should be able to hold them down defensively. So far the refs are doing a good job not falling for the flops. Artest needs to get himself under control though. Quit trying to outplay Lebron and just play in sync with the team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Basel said:


> The game is in Houston...


My bad.

Yao put LeBron on a poster :lol:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao dunk on Lebron.... Nice

Lockdown defense from Battier & Artest.. Nicier


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Just got online...****!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Now thats how you finish out a game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

See what happens when we're officiated fairly. They set the tone early that bull**** flopping won't get it done in this game. Varejao could hit the floor all night and nobody was giving a ****. Kudos to Violet Palmer for being decent tonight. She had a uber-game for her standards.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Kudos to Violet Palmer for being decent tonight. She had a uber-game for her standards.


She's the only one that can stop Yao.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This might be the best game Houston has played all season! Lot at the freak'in +/- for the starters. Amazing!


Battier +11
Scola +17
Yao +23
Artest +23
Brooks +17

Only 3 points for AB but, 7 assists and no turnovers. Shane Battier with 4 blocks. WHAT!!!

:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need a youtube of Yao posterizing Lebron. And him Blocking his dunk...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Dunk





The Swat





Yao Ming makes Chinese people proud.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Kyle Lowry with 7asts and 1TO. Brooks was off but he was under control. I really like how the chemistry is coming along and the ball is moving constantly. Even Artest got it together in the 2nd half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Found this on Basketbawful blogspot


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

AWSOME WIN.
When Rockets lost earlier this year in Cleveland Yao Ming was really really angry at the end of the game and the only thing he told the reporters was:"See you in Houston!".
Ron and Shane have done a great defense against LBJ.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where the Rockets know all your plays*
> 
> *Houston 93, Cleveland 74*
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win wish I could have watched it.

Been MIA for a while. With work.
Cant believe the Spurs won both their games vs the Mavs & Blazers without Duncan & Ginobili in the team. We should be closer to second, if it wasnt for the pathetic effort the Mavs(arent you guys meant to be playing one of your most hated opposition) & Blazers(arent you meant to be having your coming out year), hopefully they can do a better job on their home courts. We are still 4 losses away. Hopefully the Cavs cant get us closer today.

Nice swat by Yao. A run away win against the Cavs really raises my confidence level.


----------

